# ادخل وشوف فوائد بيكربونات الصوديوم!!!! روووووعة



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (25 سبتمبر 2010)

فوائد البيكربونات 
===========

* بيكربونات الصودا(صودا الخبز) : 
---------------------------------------

- يطلق عليها بيكربونات الصودا أو صودا الخبز, لها استخدامات عديدة على الرغم من وجود منتجات أخرى تؤدى نفس الأغراض التي تقوم بها إلا أنها أوفر في الثمن وإن لم تكن أفضل أيضاً. 


*الخمسة والأربعون استخداما: 
==================
1- لعمل مسحوق البيكينج بودر: تخلط ملعقتان من بودر الكريمة وملعقة من بيكربونات الصودا وملعقة من النشا على أن تتضاعف هذه الكمية بنفس النسب إذا أردت كمية كبيرة من مسحوق البيكينج بودر.


2- لفرن الموقد: ويكون لها فائدتان لإزالة الدهون والشحوم ولإخماد الحرائق الكهربائية وذلك من خلال نثرها في الموقد. 


3- لحرائق السيارات: يوصى بالاحتفاظ بها في سيارتك لإخماد أية حرائق قد تتعرض لها ومن مميزاتها أنها لا تتلف أي شئ توضع عليه. 

4- لكافة أنواع الحرائق: لا تقتصر وظيفتها على إخماد حرائق السيارات أو المواقد وإنما أيضاً للملابس, الأخشاب, السجاد, الأثاث. 



5- لتنظيف الخضراوات والفاكهة: وذلك بإذابة البعض منها في الماء ثم وضع الخضراوات والفاكهة لفترة من الزمن ثم غسلها بالماء. 



6- لصناديق القمامة: لها مفعول السحر في تنظيف صناديق القمامة التي تلتصق بها القاذورات والأتربة. 



7- لغسيل الملابس شديدة الاتساخ: بنقع الملابس في ماء مذاب فيه بيكربونات الصودا. 



8- لبقع الزيوت والشحوم في الملابس: بإضافة بيكربونات الصودا لمياه الغسيل. 



9- لتنظيف الثلاجة والفريزر: بوضع القليل منها على قطعة من القماش مبللة بالماء ثم تنظف بالماء. 



10- لتعطير الثلاجة والفريزر: يوضع مسحوق بيكربونات الصودا فى إناء بدون غطاء لامتصاص الروائح مع تقليب الصودا من وقت لآخر. على أن تجدد بكمية أخرى جديدة كل شهرين. 



11- لروائح القطط: وذلك بوضع ملعقة كبيرة من بيكربونات الصودا فى المهاد. 



12- لتنظيف فرشاة الأسنان ومشط الشعر. 



13- لتنظيف أدوات الطعام والشراب بالماء والصودا. 



14- لتنظيف الرخام ولمعانه: تضاف ثلاث ملاعق من الصودا للماء الدافئ وينظف الرخام بقطعة مبللة بهذا المحلول ويترك لفترة ثم ينظف بالماء. 



15- لتنظيف الفورميكا: بقطعة إسفنجية مبللة ببيكربونات الصودا. 



16- للتخلص من البلاستيك المنصهر: على الموقد أو الميكروويف وذلك من خلال قطعة قماش مبللة بمحلول بيكربونات الصودا والتي تستخدم كصنفرة هنا. 



17- لتنظيف حقائب اليد: لكن في هذه الحالة تكون في صورتها الجافة باستخدام فرشاة ولتكن فرشاة الأسنان. 



18- للفاصوليا الجافة: حيث تنقع فيها لتجعلها أكثر سهولة في الهضم. 



19- لتنظيف زجاج النوافذ والسيارات, وخاصة من آثار الأمطار بمسحه بقطعة قماش مبللة بمحلول بيكربونات الصودا. 



20- للعرق: فهي تستخدم كمزيل فعال للعرق. 



21- لعمل الصلصال: وهذه لعبة مسلية للأطفال ومقاديره على النحو التالي : 1/4 كوب من الماء, 2 كوب صودا, 1 كوب نشا. 



22- لعلاج لدغة النحل: باستخدام كمادات من الماء والصودا. 



23- لعلاج لدغة البعوض: باستخدام كمادات من الصودا والخل. 



24- لحروق الشمس: باستخدام معجون من الصودا والماء (ليس محلولاً سائلاً). 



25- لعلاج قرحة الفم: وتخفيف آلامها يستخدم محلول الصودا بالماء. 



26- كمعطر ومرطب للفم: تضاف 1/2 ملعقة من الصودا إلى 1/2 كوب من الماء. 



27- لعلاج حرقان فم المعدة: ولتخفيف تركيز العصارة الحمضية تضاف 1/2 ملعقة من بيكربونات الصودا إلى 1/2 كوب من الماء. 



28- لتهدئة الطفح الجلدي: في حالات أمراض الحصبة والجدري المائي يمكن أخذ حمام بإضافة الصودا لماء الاستحمام. 



29- لعلاج التسمم من شجر اللبلاب: وما يحدثه من احمرار بالجلد يستخدم معجون الصودا بإضافة القليل من الماء لها حتى لا تعطى قواماً سائلاً. 



30- لعلاج التهاب الحفاضات: بإضافة ملعقتين صغيرتين لماء الاستحمام للطفل تخفف من التهابات الجلد الناتجة عن التبول المستمر. 



31- لرائحة الأحذية: فعند تعرض القدم للعرق تسبب رائحة كريهة في الأحذية ... ولعلاج ذلك تنثر في الأحذية و الجلود للمحافظة على رائحتها الطيبة. 



32- لروائح اليد: عند إعداد الأطعمة مثل الأسماك تبلل اليد ثم تفرك جيداً بمسحوق الصودا بالماء الدافئ. 



33- لستائر الحمام: من الصعب إزالة الأوساخ منها لتعرضها المستمر للماء والصودا تتغلب على هذه الأوساخ من خلال نقع الستائر في ماء مذاب فيه بيكربونات الصودا. 



34- لنظافة فرش الأسنان: تبلل الفرشاة بالماء ثم يوضع عليها الصودا وتغسل بها الأسنان. 



35- للدجاج:عند نزع الريش تضاف ملعقة صغيرة من الصودا للماء المغلي ليس فقط تساعد على نزع الريش بسهولة وإنما أيضاً على نظافة الجلد ولمعانه. 



36- لرائحة لبن الطفل عند تقيؤه: سواء على ملابسه أو ملابسك تبلل قطعة من القماش بمحلول الصودا وتنظف بها الملابس ستختفي الرائحة على الفور. 



37- لمنع انسداد البالوعة: تضاف أربع ملاعق من الصودا فيها أسبوعياً مع الماء الساخن. 



38- لتلميع دورات المياه: باستخدام الصودا الجافة وقطعة من الإسفنج لتلميع الصنبور, الدش, الأرضيات, الحوض. 



39- لمنع دخان السجائر: بعد إطفاء السيجارة يظل الدخان متصاعد لفترة من الزمن لتجنب حدوث ذلك تنثر الصودا في المرمدة ثم تغسل بمحلول الصودا لإزالة رائحة السجائر. 



40- لتلميع الزجاج والسيراميك والبورسلين والبلاستيك: توضع الصودا على قطعة إسفنجية مبللة بالماء ثم تجفف لتعطى اللمعان. 



41- لتنظيف غسالة الأطباق: على أن توضع بدلاً من الصابون في دورتها العادية ستساعد على نظافتها. 



42- لتنظيف الأواني من الأطعمة المحترقة: تملأ الأواني بماء مذاب فيه بيكربونات الصودا لمدة 10 دقائق قبل غسيلها ... وإذا كان الطعام ملتصقاً وطبقة سميكة توضع كمية كبيرة من الصودا وكمية ماء أقل. 



43- للمعان الكروم والأستنلس ستيل والفضة: تمسح بقطعة إسفنجية مبللة وبها بيكربونات الصودا. 



44- لتنظيف ببرونة الطفل. 



45- لتنظيف الشواية


ارجو ان تكونوا قد استفدتم


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكالله خيراكثيرا على هذه الافادة الرائعة


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك وننتظر الجديدمن مواضيعك المميزة ............


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بوركتم كل التحية للمهندسين الكيماويين :34::34:


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزء أخي الفاضل 

تم حفظ الموضوع للاستفادة منه لاحقاً والرجوع اليه عند الحاجة


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعافيكم جميعا


----------



## مهندسة القاهرة (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك علي المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعافيكم وشكرا لمروركم


----------



## احمد هلطم (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى على هذة المعلومات الجميلة


----------

